
Ask HN: What is Going on with Symantec? - rotrux
So the most in-depth article I&#x27;ve read is this one &amp; it still doesn&#x27;t explain much: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seekingalpha.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;4174685-investors-right-worry-symantec-appears-sec-investigating-since-least-april<p>Hypotheses anyone? Likely related to their SSL&#x2F;Verisign stuff?
======
AnimalMuppet
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/robbins-arroyo-llp-
symantec-c...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/robbins-arroyo-llp-symantec-
corporation-191100449.html) is the best I could find in a couple of minutes.

It seems to say that a former employee said something that raised questions
about the validity of their financial results. Symantec's audit committee is
looking into it, and may not be able to file their financial reports when
they're supposed to (because they get in worse trouble for statements that
they have reason to know are inaccurate than they do for being late).

When this got announced, their stock price crashed 30%. So now some
stockholders are suing, because they think the execs should have prevented all
this, because the execs' incentives are supposed to be aligned with the
shareholders. (The execs' probably should have prevented this. But the
rationale for the suit, to me, sounds like "we lost money, so we want to sue,
so let's make up a reason". But IANAL...)

